# Do I need to update the Windows Update client, KB 3138612?



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Short answer, no. I’ll probably change the recommendation when we back down from MS-DEFCON 2, and start slipping in the April Windows 7 security patches.
> 
> Got a good question from AH, and it all boils down to this:
> 
> ...


Do I need to update the Windows Update client, KB 3138612? @ AskWoody


----------

